# Another Stunning Drops Pattern (k)...to be confused by ;(



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=6653&lang=en#pattern_content


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Pretty jacket... I don't understand why people have trouble with Drops patterns. To me they aren't any less clear than any other patterns. Maybe because they usually aren't simple?


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous but well beyone my capabilities.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=6653&lang=en#pattern_content


Oh, sure. It's gorgeous.
I'll just knock it off in my spare time, if I ever get any....
It won't take me long at all---only about a hundred years....


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree! Drops patterns use too much brain power and ruin the peaceful feeling I get from knitting.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, my gosh, that's pretty. I don't know when I'd ever have the time to do in, but I want it! I've decided I have crafts attention deficit disorder - it's difficult for me to stay with any one project for very long. But this beautiful jacket has SO much variety that it would be impossible to get bored with!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love it! Thank you. Printed it off to whip up in my spare time. lol!!!!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, ahhhh.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful pattern - I too want it. We will see - maybe if I finish a few of the projects I have going right now, I'll be able to tackle this one.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is beautiful! Printed and filed.
What I learned is that a Drops Pattern assumes one knows how to knit all the stitches in the pattern, the basics of garment construction, and how to do several things at the same time - without actually stating that . I suppose that is why the printed patterns are only 2 - 3 pages long.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I love LOOKING at their patterns. I have a lot of them on file to be buried with me. Maybe with some divine intervention I can knit some of these. (I hope that's where I'm going. If not, I sure won't need a sweater.)


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Drops does have some beautiful patterns and I love to look at them, but they are out of my league of expertise. I have been knitting 50+ years and just this week learned to cable. How far behind am I now??? LOL

This is a lovely pattern but not one for a sick old short fat woman in Texas.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful pattern...thanks!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

OMG! I wouldn't be able to do that! It's very pretty though.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I like it, I like it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Pretty jacket... I don't understand why people have trouble with Drops patterns. To me they aren't any less clear than any other patterns. Maybe because they usually aren't simple?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

It is a beauty for sure..


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i have tried 2 different drops patterns with their yarn and I could not get help as indicated on their site so I ripped it and made something else. I find their patterns very confusing and will not waste my time again.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Love it, noticed your link is to the British English version of the pattern and you are in the US.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice. Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

What a gorgeous sweater! All those cables might just scramble my brain though.  I'm currently working on a sweater called the Kore Cardigan and it has double cables runing down each front side section. Maybe if I successfully complete this one, I can move up to the Drops sweater.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I like drops patterns, if you read all the things they say too, and videos, and read through carefully, it's clear and not any worse than any other pattern, errors but I have seen few patterns that don't have errors


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Me neither! Compared to the Dreambird shawl written instructions they are models of clarity! 


Sewbizgirl said:


> Pretty jacket... I don't understand why people have trouble with Drops patterns. To me they aren't any less clear than any other patterns. Maybe because they usually aren't simple?


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> Love it, noticed your link is to the British English version of the pattern and you are in the US.


So where do you look for the US version?? I love the cut of this sweater and I must be sick as I love complicated cable patterns too. I'd give it a try. It's bookmarked.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

What about this one http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=6312&lang=en
Garter stitch only and dependent on design features to make it interesting.
for


Grapejelli said:


> Gorgeous but well beyone my capabilities.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

There's a drop-down box under the picture for you to change the language.


k2p3-knit-on said:


> Love it, noticed your link is to the British English version of the pattern and you are in the US.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> Love it, noticed your link is to the British English version of the pattern and you are in the US.


Here is the US link, but it states "untranslated". I had clicked the US version before clicking "go to pattern" and posting the link. It must have reverted back to UK prior to posting.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=6653&lang=en#

Ha!!! I just checked this link after posting it and it did the same thing! So if you want the US version, click in the drop down box and save or print the pattern.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Another beautiful Drops pattern. I wish I had the patience for them.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty cardigan.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

.....................


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It looks like the UK and Ireland versions are the only ones translated so far. You got my interest and I'll go back another day to see if the US version can be downloaded.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> It looks like the UK and Ireland versions are the only ones translated so far. You got my interest and I'll go back another day to see if the US version can be downloaded.


Actually, if you click on the drop down box, the pattern is already translated into many of the languages listed. The few that haven't been done yet say "untranslated" beside them. Since these are all brand new patterns, they may not have gotten to it yet, so going back to check on it another day is a good idea. In the meantime, it will have to stay on my "to do some day" list since I have so many other patterns ahead of it :roll:


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Drops does have some beautiful patterns and I love to look at them, but they are out of my league of expertise. I have been knitting 50+ years and just this week learned to cable. How far behind am I now??? LOL
> 
> This is a lovely pattern but not one for a sick old short fat woman in Texas.


 that's petite, well-endowed, enbonpoint woman--don't knock us! We're Rubens and Titian beauties born in the wrong century!

I haven't made any of the DROPS knitted patterns yet, but have been wanting to do these two for years:

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=5469&lang=en

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=4141&lang=en

especially since the second one has crochet with the knitting. And I just love knitted lace, even though I don't do it often.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Lovely pattern....looks similar to the beautiful Victoria Jacket pattern posted here recently. You could even put a strap at the back too, like the little coat


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I could just cry I want so much to do it. I have some beautiful wool that was given to me by a friend and I wanted to do something cabled. But the instructions are beyond me. I will keep checking back to see if the US translation shows up- maybe I will understand it better. Thanks for posting.


----------

